# gran turismo 5, what a joke.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so i picked up gran turismo 5 for £9 at amazon.game came today,so i thought i would have a few quick games online or single player.i just wanted to race,that was 2 hours ago and i havent seen the ****ing menu screen yet,let alone race.

switched on the ps3,it needs an update,installs the update,inserts game,you cant play this game till you have installed it.2 hours later its on 80% done and sony wonder why there no longer clear winners of the gaming console.

rant over


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep they take the **** with constant updates but don't forget it's to improve your gaming experience lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ivor said:


> yep they take the **** with constant updates but don't forget it's to improve your gaming experience lol


oh its improved it alright.its taking that long to install i have to be in work in an hour so probably wont get to play it before then :lol:

instead of "the ps3 it only does everything"

*"the PS3,your patience is gonna be tested."*

that should have been there slogan.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

2hours 5 minutes and i just seen a new screen that says "to speed up loading screens and track data we recommend you continue with this install.this may take some time" WHAT THE **** HAVE I JUST SPENT TWO HOURS DOING ???


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I was massively dissapointed by this game. It just wasnt worth the wait. The latest Forza is far more enjoyable imo.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MK1Campaign said:


> I was massively dissapointed by this game. It just wasnt worth the wait. The latest Forza is far more enjoyable imo.


the only reason i got it was because it was a bargain.i will be picking forza up as soon as its £15 or less.i just dont have enough gaming time to warrant full price on forza,and i really should be playing F1 2010 more than i should as i really enjoyed that.

buying games when you havent played the ones you already have is never a great idea :lol: i could have been playing F1 while i waited for gt5 to install lol.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you have to install it to play? I can't remember doing that and it def. didn't take anything like 2hrs to get playing it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I just had my first game.when you go to the car selection zone,even after installing everything to hdd,it takes a good few seconds before you see a picture of the vehicle,once you choose the vehicle you get a nice FMV clip of cars on the circuit which you can't skip because it seems to be readying the cars one at a time. I now know why this games price has plummeted. I would have been pissed off at full price for this.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you have to install it to play? I can't remember doing that and it def. didn't take anything like 2hrs to get playing it.


I never seen an option to play without installing when the disc was first put into the PS3.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

silverback said:


> the only reason i got it was because it was a bargain.i will be picking forza up as soon as its £15 or less.i just dont have enough gaming time to warrant full price on forza,and i really should be playing F1 2010 more than i should as i really enjoyed that.
> 
> buying games when you havent played the ones you already have is never a great idea :lol: i could have been playing F1 while i waited for gt5 to install lol.


Forza rocks, still playing 3 but will be getting 4 when the price drops significantly as ive never been one for paying full whack for a just launched game which will be sold cheap as chips 6 months later.
Waiting for f1 2011 to drop in price before I get it,
The wife is getting a ps3 for Christmas hopefully so won't waist my money or time with gt5 after seeing this thread.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I remember the hideous install times last Christmas when I first got it. I hate doing them, but without them, no online play


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

play for abit longer and it honestly does get better, i thought the same as you and was a pile of dog s***e when i first played it but now is really good fun


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dan J said:


> Forza rocks, still playing 3 but will be getting 4 when the price drops significantly as ive never been one for paying full whack for a just launched game which will be sold cheap as chips 6 months later.
> Waiting for f1 2011 to drop in price before I get it,
> The wife is getting a ps3 for Christmas hopefully so won't waist my money or time with gt5 after seeing this thread.


You can borrow my copy if you want :lol: speed like you never witnessed,well,speed of the install is something you never want to witness again is right hahaha.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

silverback said:


> You can borrow my copy if you want :lol: speed like you never witnessed,well,speed of the install is something you never want to witness again is right hahaha.


Lol it does sound a bit of a ball ache, do you have to do it with every game you get for ps3 then? 
Reason I ask is I've got my kids a ps3 and 6 games for Christmas so does this mean we won't be able to play till boxing day lol?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I cant remember an install that long? when was the last time you updated your ps3?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

My installs were only that slow as my BT internet is SOOOO slow


----------



## Handers101 (Jan 3, 2011)

My Internet is painfully slow so ps3 gathers dust these days, hopefully O2 will do fibre next year.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yup the updates for it take ages. It's a good game if you get online wiv other clean racers.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Lol it does sound a bit of a ball ache, do you have to do it with every game you get for ps3 then?
> Reason I ask is I've got my kids a ps3 and 6 games for Christmas so does this mean we won't be able to play till boxing day lol?


Best get it out and load them up now, could also check the games work properly:thumb:

As for GT5, stick with it, its great. Ok its not as arcade style as forza but a driving sim. You can really tell when you make changes to the settings of your car. I am 95% complete with about 550 cars in my garage:car: Just the last few endurance races to go


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always found that the PS3 system itself requires a LOT of updates, and GT5 has quite a few too but on a broadband connection it shouldn't take too long. The install takes the **** though. Without it the game runs stupidly slowly too.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

GT5 should be handed out to people who struggle to sleep. I was incredibly disappointed by it.

Forza is a far superior game.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> GT5 should be handed out to people who struggle to sleep. I was incredibly disappointed by it.
> 
> Forza is a far superior game.


before we get into fan boy waters,lets keep the thread on topic :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

It's not a bad game, but it certainly is brillant. I'd rather have 800 good looking cars rather than 200 great looking ones and 600 ps2 looking cars. 
As for the handling, it feels like its set up more for a steering wheel, as the ps3 controller is crap for sensativity (sp) especially with assists off.

Overall I think sony has lost as lot of customers with gt5.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

stevobeavo said:


> It's not a bad game, but it certainly is brillant. I'd rather have 800 good looking cars rather than 200 great looking ones and 600 ps2 looking cars.
> As for the handling, it feels like its set up more for a steering wheel, as the ps3 controller is crap for sensativity (sp) especially with assists off.
> 
> Overall I think sony has lost as lot of customers with gt5.


That was going to be one of my next questions regarding the sensitivity of the controls compared to Xbox On this game.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

The lack proper triggers really hinder the playstation. The x, o, buttons are touch sensetive but they are no were near as good as triggers. Also I find the controller quite cramped and messy but it is good for kids, xbox might be a bit bigger if your kids are under 12 or so.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

stevobeavo said:


> The lack proper triggers really hinder the playstation. The x, o, buttons are touch sensetive but they are no were near as good as triggers. Also I find the controller quite cramped and messy but it is good for kids, xbox might be a bit bigger if your kids are under 12 or so.


Can you not set the ps3 controllers up so the top buttons/ triggers are your brake etc?
My kids are fine with either controller as my youngest (10) has a ps2 which he doesn't really play on anymore and plays my Xbox more than me :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

stevobeavo said:


> The lack proper triggers really hinder the playstation. The x, o, buttons are touch sensetive but they are no were near as good as triggers. Also I find the controller quite cramped and messy but it is good for kids, xbox might be a bit bigger if your kids are under 12 or so.


The default setup is to use the right analog stick to accelerate/break, not the buttons! It works well IMO.



Dan J said:


> Can you not set the ps3 controllers up so the top buttons/ triggers are your brake etc?
> My kids are fine with either controller as my youngest (10) has a ps2 which he doesn't really play on anymore and plays my Xbox more than me :tumbleweed:


Yes, you can set the triggers to accelerate/brake. :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> The default setup is to use the right analog stick to accelerate/break, not the buttons! It works well IMO.
> 
> Yes, you can set the triggers to accelerate/brake. :thumb:


Thanks mate, I thought you should be able to but wasn't sure, I'll see how I get on once I've got it at Christmas,

My boys are going to love there ps3 when they get it on the day( which they have no clue about getting it) 
They won't be getting GT5 though as they don't really like racing games at the moment.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the issue i have with using the triggers as break/accelerate on the ps3 pad is the triggers on the ps3 pad are terrible imho.they need those attachments to arch the trigger and the top shoulder buttons ar to close to the triggers.not a huge fan of the ps3 pad to be honest.


----------

